

Floating-point control: Why doesn’t my application give the expected answer? [pdf] - nkurz
https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/article/326703/fp-control-2012-08.pdf

======
chrisBob
I had only a rough understanding of floats myself, so I put together an iPad
app to help promote self learning in this area. Seeing how they are put
together really helped me to get a better grasp of the resolution of floating
point numbers.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/float-
explorer/id928900898?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/float-
explorer/id928900898?mt=8)

Sorry. iPad is my preferred platform, and I don't have a web version. I should
make an iPhone version also, but the extra space and text seemed to make a
difference.

